# ATI Mobility Radeon x600

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Ich bin gezwungen, X mit obiger Grafikkarte zum Laufen zu bringen. Ich bin nach diesem Tutorial vorgegangen. Mein Kernel unterstützt alles soweit, jedoch bleibt der Bildschirm beim Start von X schwarz (ich kann den Server aber noch killen oder die Konsole wechseln). Das sind meine Dateien:

xorg.conf:

```
Section "dri" 

 Mode 0666 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

 SubSection "extmod" 

 EndSubSection 

 Load "type1" 

 Load "freetype" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

 RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb" 

 FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/" 

 FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" 

 FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled" 

 FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled" 

 FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" 

 FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" 

 FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" 

 FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" 

EndSection 

 

Section "ServerFlags" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

 Identifier "Keyboard1" 

 Driver "kbd" 

 Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30" 

 Option "XkbRules" "xfree86" 

 Option "XkbModel" "pc104" 

 Option "XkbLayout" "us" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

 Identifier "Mouse1" 

 Driver "mouse" 

 Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2" 

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

 Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

 Identifier "Monitor0" 

 HorizSync 31.5 - 91.1 

 VertRefresh 60 - 100 

 Option "DPMS" 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

 Identifier "Standard VGA" 

 VendorName "Unknown" 

 BoardName "Unknown" 

 Driver "vga" 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

 Identifier "ATI Graphics Adapter" 

 Driver "fglrx" 

 Option "no_accel" "no" 

 Option "no_dri" "no" 

 Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000" 

 Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO" 

 Option "IgnoreEDID" "off" 

 Option "HSync2" "unspecified" 

 Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified" 

 Option "ScreenOverlap" "0" 

 Option "NoTV" "yes" 

 Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M" 

 Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0" 

 Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0" 

 Option "TVHPosAdj" "0" 

 Option "TVVPosAdj" "0" 

 Option "TVHStartAdj" "0" 

 Option "TVColorAdj" "0" 

 Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000" 

 Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000" 

 Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000" 

 Option "VideoOverlay" "on" 

 Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off" 

 Option "CenterMode" "off" 

 Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off" 

 Option "Stereo" "off" 

 Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1" 

 Option "FSAAEnable" "no" 

 Option "FSAAScale" "1" 

 Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no" 

 Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000" 

 Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000" 

 Option "UseFastTLS" "0" 

 Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on" 

 Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" 

 Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no" 

 Screen 0 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

 Identifier "Screen0" 

 Device "ATI Graphics Adapter" 

 Monitor "Monitor0" 

 DefaultDepth 24 

 Subsection "Display" 

  Depth 24 

  Modes "1280x1024" 

 EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 

 Identifier "Server Layout" 

 Screen "Screen0" 

 InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer" 

 InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log:[code:1:39a9b5cad6]X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux lappi 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP Sun Mar 13 01:50:50 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 07 March 2005

 Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

 to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

 (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

 (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Mar 13 12:03:01 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

 Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

 X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

 X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

 X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

 X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

 X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

 ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80010014, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 103c,3082 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 103c,3082 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,3150 card 103c,3082 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0b:00:0: chip 104c,8031 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 0b:00:2: chip 104c,8032 card 103c,3082 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0b:00:3: chip 104c,8033 card 103c,3082 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0b:00:4: chip 104c,8034 card 103c,3082 rev 00 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0b:02:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,3082 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0b:03:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 103c,12fa rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,12), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xb0100000 - 0xb01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 11: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,11,13), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 11 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x00005fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 11 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xb0200000 - 0xb02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (11:0:0), (11,12,15), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3150) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xb0100000/16, I/O @ 0x4000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

 [7] -1 0 0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

 [8] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

 [12] -1 0 0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [13] -1 0 0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [15] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

 [0] -1 0 0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

 [7] -1 0 0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

 [8] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

 [12] -1 0 0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [13] -1 0 0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [15] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

 [0] -1 0 0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

 [12] -1 0 0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

 [13] -1 0 0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [15] -1 0 0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [20] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [21] -1 0 0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

 [22] -1 0 0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

 [23] -1 0 0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

 [24] -1 0 0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [25] -1 0 0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

 [26] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [27] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

 [28] -1 0 0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

 [29] -1 0 0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

 [30] -1 0 0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

 [31] -1 0 0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org Server Extension

 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

 Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

 ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

 Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

 ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

 compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

 Module class: X.Org Video Driver

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

 RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

 MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

 RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

 RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

 MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

 FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

 RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

 RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

 RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

 MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

 RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

 RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

 RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

 RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

 FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

 RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

 FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

 MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

 RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

 MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

 RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200* (RV380 3E54),

 MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

 MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

 RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

 RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

 FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

 RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

 RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

 RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

 RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

 FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

 MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48),

 MOBILITY FireGL V5100* (M28 5D49), FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48),

 RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

 RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

 RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

 RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

 MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

 [12] -1 0 0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

 [13] -1 0 0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [15] -1 0 0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [20] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [21] -1 0 0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

 [22] -1 0 0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

 [23] -1 0 0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

 [24] -1 0 0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [25] -1 0 0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

 [26] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [27] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

 [28] -1 0 0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

 [29] -1 0 0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

 [30] -1 0 0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

 [31] -1 0 0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8207448

(II) resource ranges after probing:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

 [12] -1 0 0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

 [13] -1 0 0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [15] -1 0 0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [18] 0 0 0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

 [19] 0 0 0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

 [20] 0 0 0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

 [21] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [22] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [23] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [24] -1 0 0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

 [25] -1 0 0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

 [26] -1 0 0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

 [27] -1 0 0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [28] -1 0 0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

 [29] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [30] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

 [31] -1 0 0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

 [32] -1 0 0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

 [33] -1 0 0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

 [34] -1 0 0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

 [35] 0 0 0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

 [36] 0 0 0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150)" (Chipset = 0x3150)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x3082)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xb0100000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x03

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

 Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-91.10 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 60.00-100.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "960x720"  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "928x696"  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "896x672"  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   94.50  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   87.75  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "700x525"   77.90  700 732 892 956  525 526 532 545 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x512"   78.75  640 672 752 864  512 512 514 536 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x512"   67.50  640 648 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   74.25  640 672 752 864  480 480 482 505 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

 compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000d40

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

 [0] 0 0 0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [1] 0 0 0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [3] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [4] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xb0209400 - 0xb02094ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xb0200000 - 0xb0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0xb0208000 - 0xb02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0xb0000400 - 0xb00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0xb0000800 - 0xb00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

 [12] -1 0 0xb0000000 - 0xb00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [13] -1 0 0xb0100000 - 0xb010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

 [14] -1 0 0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

 [15] -1 0 0xb0206000 - 0xb0207fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0xb0208800 - 0xb02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0xb0208c00 - 0xb0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0xb0209000 - 0xb02090ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0xb0204000 - 0xb0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

 [20] 0 0 0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

 [21] 0 0 0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

 [22] 0 0 0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

 [23] 0 0 0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [24] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [25] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [26] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [27] -1 0 0x00003c20 - 0x00003c3f (0x20) IX[B]

 [28] -1 0 0x00003c40 - 0x00003c4f (0x10) IX[B]

 [29] -1 0 0x00003800 - 0x0000387f (0x80) IX[B]

 [30] -1 0 0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [31] -1 0 0x00003880 - 0x000038bf (0x40) IX[B]

 [32] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [33] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003c1f (0x20) IX[B]

 [34] -1 0 0x000038e0 - 0x000038ff (0x20) IX[B]

 [35] -1 0 0x000038c0 - 0x000038df (0x20) IX[B]

 [36] -1 0 0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

 [37] -1 0 0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

 [38] 0 0 0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

 [39] 0 0 0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0701000 (size=0x078ef000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x07ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc0000000, size: 0x7ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc4000000, size: 0x3ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc6000000, size: 0x1ff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc7000000, size: 0xff0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc7800000, size: 0x7f0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc7c00000, size: 0x3f0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc7e00000, size: 0x1f0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc7f00000, size: 0xf0000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc7f80000, size: 0x70000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xc7fc0000, size: 0x30000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc7fe0000,0x10000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc7fc0000,0x30000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc7f80000,0x70000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc7f00000,0xf0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc7e00000,0x1f0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc7c00000,0x3f0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc7800000,0x7f0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc7000000,0xff0000)

[/code:1:39a9b5caLast edited by Deever on Sun Mar 13, 2005 11:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Deever

Hier noch der Rest des Postings:  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc6000000,0x1ff0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc4000000,0x3ff0000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x7ff0000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

 Screen to screen bit blits

 Solid filled rectangles

 Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

 Offscreen Pixmaps

 Setting up tile and stipple cache:

  32 128x128 slots

  32 256x256 slots

  16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDeviceInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpGetMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpVendorId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpDeviceId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpRelease from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpEnable from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpBase from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!
```

In der /var/log/messages steht noch was von "mtrr not found at ". Den Kernel boote ich mit der Option vmalloc=256mb, sonst gäbs noch Fehlermeldungen wie "vmalloc allocation failed". Das Modul fglrx wird auch geladen. Ich hab gegooglet bis an den Bach runter, was könnte sonst noch helfen? Ich kenn mich leider in diesem Bereich kaum aus!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi

Diese ganzen Fehlermeldungen vom fglrx-Modul, sehen nicht so gut aus. Welchen Kernel verwendest du? Auch schon den 2.6.9er probiert?

----------

## bbgermany

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Diese ganzen Fehlermeldungen vom fglrx-Modul, sehen nicht so gut aus. Welchen Kernel verwendest du? Auch schon den 2.6.9er probiert?

 

der 2.6.9 ist bekannt dafür, dass er probleme mit dem fglrx modul hat.

@ Deever

schonmal "opengl-update ati" gemacht ???

----------

## Deever

Jo, hab ich gemacht! Der Kernel ist übrigens 2.6.10-gentoo-r6...

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## bbgermany

was sagt denn "modprobe fglrx" ???

ist dein agpgart modul geladen, da du gesagt hast:

```

Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

```

----------

## Deever

Hmm...das Problem ist offenbar, daß der Treiber die XFree86-Version nicht erkennen kann, und es sich abgesehen davon gar nicht um XFree86, sondern um Xorg handelt. Das Problem ist mir auch mit dem manuell heruntergeladenen Treiber passiert!  :Surprised: 

Weiß hier einer weiter?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## bbgermany

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Hmm...das Problem ist offenbar, daß der Treiber die XFree86-Version nicht erkennen kann, und es sich abgesehen davon gar nicht um XFree86, sondern um Xorg handelt. Das Problem ist mir auch mit dem manuell heruntergeladenen Treiber passiert! 
> 
> Weiß hier einer weiter?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 

das "problem" have ich auch, sollte aber nicht dazu beitragen dass es nicht funzt. denn bei mir geht es.

----------

## Deever

Könntest du mir mal deine xorg.conf und kernel-config pnnen?  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## reptile

kernel und fglrx mit dem gleichen gcc übersetzt? hatte mal so ein problem. evtl. den kernel nochmal mit make clean && make all modules_install && emerge ati-drivers frisch übersetzen. mtrr hast du aber im kernel an, nehme ich mal an; und das problem mit internem/kernel-agp hast du auch bedacht? also agpgart nur als modul kompilieren und dann schauen, obs mit oder ohne geht.

hth

----------

